# Ich werbe euch --- Horde --- Eredar



## exonix (16. März 2014)

Hallo

Ich bin seit kurzen wieder zurück in WoW und Spiele auf dem Server Eredar eine Magier auf der Seite der Horde.

Wer mit mir Leveln möchte den kann ich gerne werben.

Teamspeak 3 und eine Vernünftige Gilde sind vorhanden. 

Über Feedback würde ich mich freuen.


----------

